# bloody computers!!!



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all, i'm trying to get some photo's up on here but when i try to add them as an attatchment, it tells me the file is too big!...how do i get it to fit...can you reply in easy talk cos i'm useless with 'puters... cheers [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ades, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

cheers hoggy, i'll try that...you'll see if i'm successful


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/


----------

